# Bakewell help.



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I have Aiden entered and as time is ticking by I am getting more and more nervous. Couple of questions;

1) What time do we need to be there? 
2) How do I find out what time judging starts and what time each class he is entered starts?

Thank you.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The start time for judging the breed should be on the schedule and then they just go class to class, there is no start time for each class


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Find out when judging starts and be there before, giving yourself enought time to settle down, get sorted before your class - nothing worse than being in a flap running into the ring, been there done that! 
Like Hawksport said it will be on the schedule, some classes will take longer than others depending on numbers.
Stop worrying so much, we all started somewhere. Things will be fine, even if its just a days practice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Its not on the schedule. 
http://www.fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/BAKE_AUG_11_Schedule.pdf

:crying:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The Showground, Bakewell, Derbyshire DE45 1AQ
on
Wednesday, 3rd & Thursday, 4th August 2011
Show Opens: 9.00 a.m. Judging Commences: 10.00 a.m.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

9.00 a.m. Judging Commences: 10.00 a.m.

I take it your in puppy? so I would be there for 9, and be settled and ready for 10, being the first class in.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I could be wrong, so check it out, but i think judging for the dog show starts at 10 am, shelties are 1st in ring 11, so as DD says come a bit early to give you and Aiden time to settle...and dont worry, have you got your passes through yet?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Take a rain coat, the Bakewell show is reknowned for being a bit on the damp side!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Got my passes. Trying to get Aiden used to 1) not pulling and 2) not trying to get to other dogs.

Didnt realize how soon Bakewell was.

So 9am....thank you.:001_tt1:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Take a rain coat, the Bakewell show is reknowned for being a bit on the damp side!


haha yes ive been to a few rather muddy Bakewell shows over the years....but this one a couple of years ago, was a scorcher my Dad-in-law looks like he was having a Great time


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> haha yes ive been to a few rather muddy Bakewell shows over the years....but this one a couple of years ago, was a scorcher my Dad-in-law looks like he was having a Great time


I did the craft tent last year, it wasn't cheap, and I couldn't use half the stand I'd paid for. I did write to complain, and never heard anything back, so won't support them again; if I ever do a stall there again, I'll take my own marquee.

Good luck to anyone going, hope the weather stays nice, and you all do well with the showing


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I have Aiden entered and as time is ticking by I am getting more and more nervous. Couple of questions;
> 
> 1) What time do we need to be there?
> 2) How do I find out what time judging starts and what time each class he is entered starts?
> ...


When we went last year it was quite busy getting into the showground, and I got a bit confused with the different coloured car parks (it was our first show) so allow plenty of time to get there.

What time are you planning on getting there? Il try to come and see you in the ring because we aren't in until after the Bulldogs- all 3 Chows entered!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

ChowChowmum said:


> When we went last year it was quite busy getting into the showground, and I got a bit confused with the different coloured car parks (it was our first show) so allow plenty of time to get there.
> 
> What time are you planning on getting there? Il try to come and see you in the ring because we aren't in until after the Bulldogs- all 3 Chows entered!!


My goal's to get there at 8ish so we can find where to park, clean up any sick (Aiden gets travel sick) and give him a little bit of a walk.

I am resorting to bacon and cheese as treats for his big day. Please dont come watch, if ringcraft is anything to go by I will be in tears if he acts as bad as he did.:crying:


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Bacon and cheese should keep his attention! don't be nervous, everyone has to start somewhere, and puppies are given allowances for boisterousness, I think he will surprise and impress you when you actually get in the ring.

My Cleo is a minx at Ringcraft, only last week she slipped her lead, ran round all outside, made me fall over and I caught my gel nail on her lead which she completely ripped off! I was bleeding and everything, and she has been going for over a year! But when she gets in the ring, it's as though something just clicks with her, so don't get to stressed about Ringcraft.

Have you met a lady called Sylvia at your Ringcraft? She has Shelties and Border Terriers, has she given you any tips for showing Aiden?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I was just about to say that you need to aim to arrive earlier than 9 - queues will be horrendous, because there is all the agricultural show traffic as well as the dog show traffic -then I noticed you said you were aiming to get there for 8ish. We're hoping to get there around 8ish as well. It's better if you come into Bakewell from the A6 end because then you don't have to drive through the village itself, and the first car park you come to is the one for the dog show.

ETA - don't forget the "mint" tip. I've put this on here before, and I don't think there's any scientific theory behind it, but this tip was given to Sarah and Emma when they started in YKC and they swear by it. They were told that if you feel nervous, your dog can smell this in the scents you exude, and he may become nervous in turn. If you suck a mint just before you go in the ring, this scent of the mint masks your "nervous" smell and your dog will be more relaxed. It's worth a try!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Try not to jinx it here but last night I had a great training with Aiden. We took him out for his walk, he walked the heel 95% of the time and when he strayed infront I jsut gave it a tug and said heel and he would go back to heel.

He saw a child running odwn the street and barked at him but quickly came out of it. He did see another dog off in the distance but didnt really bother.

We are taking him into the city today then to the beech were there will be LOADS of dogs. Try get him used to them.

I do know Sylvia however I am currently taking ringcraft tips from my mentors and Sylvia has not been to ringcraft since Blackpool dog show. 

Ya' know, I think we may just be able to do this.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

Don't know answers to your questions, but good luck on showing your baby x:smile5:


----------

